# Upholsterer Aberdeen or Aberdeenshire



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Can anyone recommend an upholsterer in or around Aberdeen? 
Looking to have the bolster and foam inserts replaced on my driver seat ( I already have the replacement foam inserts from a donor set) and then both front seats leather repainted. 
TIA


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

There's strathvale restorers in Forfar. Not exactly close but might be an option. I came across them looking for something completely different! Haven't used them but their work looks good.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Used this guy a few years back when I got the seats on my old mk2 escort RS redone. 
He`s real good and his work is excellent but he is always so busy and so don`t expect a quick turnaround. 
Hes quite a trek away for you too. I was in the same boat but it was the only one I could find near me at the time other than getting them couriered down south.

http://www.smithupholstery.co.uk/


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

A few pics for you fella.

From this 


To this


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks folks, I am willing to travel somewhat, and turnaround need not be too quick.


----------

